# What in the world?



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok, so I have an obsession with moving around my leaf litter. I once found a millipede and removed it and have not seen any more since then, and am kind of being hopeful that there aren't any more. 

Today I was moving the leaf litter and found these little worm things. One of them is an inch long when elongated and the other one is much tinier. It moves by sort of extending its body and then letting the rest catch up. It was also sort of see through. 

Any ideas? I will try to get pics up soon.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Mer_ said:


> Ok, so I have an obsession with moving around my leaf litter. I once found a millipede and removed it and have not seen any more since then, and am kind of being hopeful that there aren't any more.
> 
> Today I was moving the leaf litter and found these little worm things. One of them is an inch long when elongated and the other one is much tinier. It moves by sort of extending its body and then letting the rest catch up. It was also sort of see through.
> 
> Any ideas? I will try to get pics up soon.


I've found 3 milipedes and a snail in my viv. Its crazy how these bugs get in a viv.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If its brown/tan and it's head moves in a sweeping motion it might be a nemertean, which eat your microfauna.

Sounds like it might not be though, from your description of its movement. Maybe a soil nematode or grindal worms?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Millipedes are a somewhat common pest, and an annoying one at that too. I've heard of them eating frog eggs! 

We'll need pictures to properly ID the worms, hopefully they are harmless.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I am completely unsure as to what these little critters can be.

I am trying to email myself pictures from my phone but Blackberry is having some major network issues and is having trouble sending emails. I cant find my camera either, which isn't of much help.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Pictures, yay!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

any ideas?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I found one more this morning :/ 

I asked my friend to help identify it but all she could come up with was "the little see through red worms" which didn't help much lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It's segmented so it's some kind of annelid, not a Nemertean.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

frogparty said:


> It's segmented so it's some kind of annelid, not a Nemertean.


Im wondering if they pose any threat to my frog. I also do not know how they even got in the viv in the first place :/


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't see the pix, but since reading this thread I want to CO2 my viv. 
Heres a good link:

Snails and Slugs | GlassTropics


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Can only some people see the pictures?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Work computers have restrictions, its not your camera. Am I getting paid to talk about frogs all day LMAO........


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Work computers have restrictions, its not your camera. Am I getting paid to talk about frogs all day LMAO........


hahaha! 

I hope I don't have to CO2 bomb my tank *fingers crosses*


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok so I now know that they are not parasitic. At least that is what I think. Any additional input?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

They look like earthworms. If they are they'll eat your substrate whichi s good fir the plants but it will turn into soaking wet sludge over the course of months.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I heard earthworms tend to die off in vivs though. How would they have gotten in there in the first place?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Mer_ said:


> I heard earthworms tend to die off in vivs though. How would they have gotten in there in the first place?


thats always the question, isn't it?


----------

